# Successful login, then asked to log in again.



## Makai Guy

The bbs will log you out automatically after 30 minutes of inactivity.

Note that spending 30 minutes writing a reply, or reading already-downloaded messages, takes place on your local computer but does not cause any activity on the bbs end to keep your connection alive.​If you check the "Stay logged in" button when you log in, a small file called a 'cookie' will be sent to your computer which will log you in automatically the next time you try to do anything, so it will be as if the bbs never logged you off.

When you complete your login, if you are asked to login again immediately, or at least before a 30 minute inactivity period has expired, this is probably caused by a problem with the 'cookie' on your computer that stores your login information.  To clear this cookie and download a new one:

First make sure your browser is set to accept cookies from www.tugbbs.com.


Your cookie may have become corrupted.  After logging in manually, try logging off the board to delete the cookie. Click on your username in the dark blue bar near the top of the page. You'll find the Log Out link near the bottom of the window that pops up with your user information.


Then log back in manually with 'Stay logged in' checked.

*NOTE*: 'Stay logged in' is NOT recommended if you are logging in from a public computer such as found at the lobby of a resort, an internet cafe, or a public library.  You don't want to leave any cookies on that computer that would allow somebody else to log in as you.  If you DO log into a public computer via 'Stay logged in', be sure you log out of TUGBBS when finished to remove your cookies.​

If the above steps don't get things working, you may need to delete your cookies manually and start over.  CLICK HERE to view the XenForo (our bbs software) FAQ regarding cookies.

Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

